# Apparence des icônes de fichiers aux formats ODF



## macrocosme (2 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Ma question concerne probablement l'OS 10.15.1 mais comme l'observation est faite sur les icônes de fichiers aux formats ODF, je la pose ici, libre à vous de la déplacer.

Une curieuse nouveauté sur macOS 10.15 Catalina, les icônes de fichiers jusque-là représentés selon leur icône de module (comme sur la page d'accueil qui reste identique)




Apparaissent désormais avec la seule icône AOO. Je trouve ça dommage et bien dérangeant pour les personnes (il y en a encore) qui n'affichent pas les extensions de fichiers.







Merci de votre attention


----------



## macrocosme (6 Décembre 2019)

Le message précédent nécessite une précision.
Si AOO seul est installé, les icônes sont celles-ci




*Idem* si LibO *et* AOO sont installés.

Lorsque LibO est installé, si je dépose l'application (*OpenOffice.app*) dans la corbeille, les icônes sont celles-là




Effectué avec AOO 4.1.7 et AOO 4.1.8 (version Dev)

Je confirme que ce comportement était normal jusqu(à Mojave et est apparu depuis la mise à niveau Catalina.

J'ai fait remonter l'information à OpenOffice.


----------



## macrocosme (11 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Après la mise à jour aujourd'hui de Catalina 10.15.2 les icônes sont redevenues normales.




et après quelques minutes, les icônes "mouettes" ont réapparu.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2020)

Les icônes dépendent de l'application par défaut. Ici LO.

Il y avait effectivement un problème avec macOS 10.15.1


----------

